# Italian NT training + All Star Game 2004



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

On december 11th, the italian NT will play the All Star Game vs. the best foreigners of the A1 league at Turin's Ruffini arena.

At the same time pursues the "scanning" and training of the eligible players for Beograd2005.

Here the summons

number-surname-name-year of birth-height-role-team

1. ALLEGRETTI MARCO 81 205 A CASTIGROUP VARESE 
2. BARGNANI ANDREA 85 211 A BENETTON TREVISO 
3. BASILE GIANLUCA 75 190 PM CLIMAMIO BOLOGNA 
4. BELINELLI MARCO 86 195 G CLIMAMIO BOLOGNA 
5. BLIZZARD BRETT 80 190 PM VERTICAL VISION CANTU’ 
6. BOSCAGIN GIORGIO 83 195 G BIPOP CARIRE REGGIO EM. 
7. BULLERI MASSIMO 77 188 PM BENETTON TREVISO 
8. CAVALIERO DANIELE 84 188 PM ARMANI JEANS MILANO 
9. CHIACIG ROBERTO 74 208 C MONTEPASCHI SIENA 
10. CITTADINI ALESSANDRO 79 207 A/C NAVIGO.IT TERAMO 
11. DI BELLA FABIO 78 186 PM LAURETANA BIELLA 
12. GALANDA GIACOMO 75 210 A/C MONTEPASCHI SIENA 
13. GARRI LUCA 82 204 C LOTTOMATICA ROMA 
14. GIACHETTI JACOPO 83 190 PM LOTTOMATICA ROMA 
15. GIGLI ANGELO 83 209 A BIPOP CARIRE REGGIO EM. 
16. MANCINELLI STEFANO 83 203 A CLIMAMIO BOLOGNA 
17. MARCONATO DENIS 75 211 C BENETTON TREVISO 
18. MIAN MICHELE 73 195 G SNAIDERO UDINE 
19. MICHELORI ANDREA 78 202 A VERTICAL VISION CANTU’ 
20. MORDENTE MARCO 79 190 G BIPOP CARIRE REGGIO EM. 
21. POZZECCO GIANMARCO 72 180 PM CLIMAMIO BOLOGNA 
22. RESS TOMAS 80 208 A/C SCAVOLINI PESARO 
23. RIGHETTI ALEX 77 200 G LOTTOMATICA ROMA 
24. ROMBALDONI RODOLFO 76 193 PM SICC JESI 
25. SANTAROSSA WALTER 78 200 A LAURETANA BIELLA 
26. SORAGNA MATTEO 75 197 G/A BENETTON TREVISO 
27. SPINELLI VALERIO 79 185 PM POMPEA NAPOLI 
28. ZACCHETTI JOEL 82 209 A SNAIDERO UDINE 

PM=PG
G=SG
G/A=guard/forward
A=forwand
A/C=forward/center
C=center


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The All Star Team votes have been closed.

Here the starting five

PG Abdul Rauf
SG Siskauskas
SF Zukauskas 
PF Singleton
C Blair

COACH Repesa


The bencher should be 

PG Kaukenas
SG Penberthy
SF Milic
PF Goree
C Van Den Spiegel 

Obviously can be some changes (due injuries etc)


----------



## felka (Nov 2, 2004)

Total 3 lithuanians play in Italian league. 2 in allstar starting five, Kaukenas on the bench.LIETUVA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> The bencher should be
> 
> ...


Does bench always go by further voting results or coach chooses it? How has been it in the past (of course not taking into account injuries). Also if this bench isnt yet confirmed can you keep us informed who will be in the team when its announced. Thanks.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Definitive starting 5 of the All Star team

PG Abdul Rauf, Garris, Stefanov
SG Penberthy, Siskauskas, Douglas
SF Thornton, Zukauskas 
PF Singleton, Goree
C Blair, Austin 

Coach Repesa

Reserves

PG Rogers
F Shumpert, Kakiouzis

Obviously can be some changes (due injuries etc)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy won the All Star Game *100-98*










3s contest winner Giacomo Galanda (yea, the 210cm PF-C :grinning: )

MVP of the game : Angelo Gigli

Later more news, stats a a couple of video


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Here a small compressed video made in few minutes with some highlights of Stefano Mancinelli during this All Star Game.
The quality of the video isn't high because I made it with my digicam recording to the television screen but ... I hope you enjoy it :grinning: 

http://www.webalice.it/matthew80/mancioallstar.avi (9Mb)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

And here some photos

Basile&Pozzecco !!









The Atomic Fly :grinning: 









Mike Penberthy vs. Bulleri









The All Star team









Italian NT









Antonello "mister 15,000 points" Riva









Pozz forever









Shumpert for the big slam









Abdul Rauf shooting


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Wow. I did not notice Abdul-Rauf plays in the LEGA!

How is he doing? Is he a good player there? When did he arrive?


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Here a small compressed video made in few minutes with some highlights of Stefano Mancinelli during this All Star Game.
> The quality of the video isn't high because I made it with my digicam recording to the television screen but ... I hope you enjoy it :grinning:
> 
> http://www.webalice.it/matthew80/mancioallstar.avi (9Mb)


Is there any chance you can display or show all of the game for those who cannot see in the USA


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

edit


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> 
> 
> Is there any chance you can display or show all of the game for those who cannot see in the USA


I've not the full video, sorry :no: 

About Rauf: he's playing very well, even if he's a quite crappy team.
Right now he's out for a moderate injury.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes Rauf I think got black balled in the NBA for not standing for the national anthem. He was a very good NBA scorer. But the problem was his defense and lack of PG skills.

Perfect international player I suppose.


----------

